# Cysts & Positive Pregnancy Tests



## neadyda

Has anyone had a Ovarian cyst and took at pregnancy test and it was positive? My friend did and now I’m thinking that’s what the pain is and I’m not actually pregnant. I’m waiting for my clear blue tests to turn up. Hate waiting lol


----------



## sunflower7sd

neadyda said:


> Has anyone had a Ovarian cyst and took at pregnancy test and it was positive? My friend did and now I’m thinking that’s what the pain is and I’m not actually pregnant. I’m waiting for my clear blue tests to turn up. Hate waiting lol

Yeah I just heard this too. I had an ultrasound and they didn't find anything in mine. I hope you get answers soon!!


----------

